# New snowboarder gear help



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I feel like I’m taking over for @Wiredsport but the first thing you need to do is measure your feet. Your last rental experience and your normal shoe size is irrelevant for boot sizing. Look at some of the boot fitting threads for the exact process, but the point is to measure length and width in mm. The length of your foot in mm directly translates to the mondo size of a boot. Width measurement will tell you if you need a wide model. If you do the choices are limited. 

The cartels for bindings will be a great do it all binding. 

I haven’t ridden those boards, but they are solid choices depending on your skill level and the type of riding you want to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

Thank you for your response
-I had read up on measuring boot size properly, and failed to mention my measurement
28.5cm with a width of 10cm


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

miltyk said:


> Thank you for your response
> -I had read up on measuring boot size properly, and failed to mention my measurement
> 28.5cm with a width of 10cm


So...you aren't going to buy a "size 11.5-12 shoe" then, right? 28.5 is a men's 10.5.


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

Yes meant thats what my normal sneaker/shoe size typically is. 
-Seems like 10.5 is the right fit. 
-for my size again 5'11 190 give or take a couple lbs and with a 10.5 boot 

In terms of board sizing for the DOA based on their sizing chart seems like 158, 158W, or 160 would work. Any guidance on this? 

Thanks again for any input


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

miltyk said:


> Yes meant thats what my normal sneaker/shoe size typically is.
> -Seems like 10.5 is the right fit.
> -for my size again 5'11 190 give or take a couple lbs and with a 10.5 boot
> 
> ...


Yes, any of those would work. I have small feet so I don't ever have to ride a wide, but from what is posted on here most people would say a 10.5 boot can still typically ride a normal/non-wide board. Of course, it depends entirely on normal width of the board, how much sidecut it has, and your riding style.

Have your read this review? If this is really your third trip to the mountains, you are signing up for a lot of board. There is nothing inherently wrong with that, just make sure it fits the way you want to ride!

I'm really not much of one to recommend boards because I simply don't ride that many different boards. All-mountain boards that I have demoed and enjoyed are things like the Arbor Coda Camber and the Never Summer Type Two. From the reviews, I believe the Ride Machete would also be suitable for what you want. Perhaps @Nivek can give you suggestions for solid intermediate boards if want some more ideas.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

miltyk said:


> Yes meant thats what my normal sneaker/shoe size typically is.
> -Seems like 10.5 is the right fit.


STOP...get your feet and boots sorted first!!!...Sneaker size and snowboard/ski boots do not translate/compare/measure the same...in large part because sneakers and sb boots have completely different purposes and methods of function. Study the boot faq sticky, watch BA/angry snowboarder yt boot fitting series and page @Wiredsport.


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

Defiantly understand that. I actually found a Burton Outlet Store Inc orlando near me, I’ll be going tomorrow to size me and likely purchase


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Miltyk,

It sounds like you may be on the right track but to confirm, if your barefoot measurements are 28.5 cm and your barefoot width is 10 cm then you are Mondopoint 285 and would want a US size 10.5 boot in a "normal" width. STOKED!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

miltyk said:


> Defiantly understand that. I actually found a Burton Outlet Store Inc orlando near me, I’ll be going tomorrow to size me and likely purchase


95% chance they will size you incorrectly. This will be a good test - see if they recommend a 10.5 after measuring you.


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

Yes I’ve been reading a good bit about boot sizing, bindings, and boards. Pretty much set on the bindings mentioned previously. 

Would you be able to weight in on boards? 
The DOA was my top choice but open to suggestions any other capita? ride machete was mentioned before and had read a bit about the NS proto 2 as well.
@Wiredsport


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

miltyk said:


> Yes meant thats what my normal sneaker/shoe size typically is.
> -Seems like 10.5 is the right fit.
> -for my size again 5'11 190 give or take a couple lbs and with a 10.5 boot
> 
> ...



I have a mint RIDE Machete GT wide limited edition 155.

Have it up for only $150 bucks!!!!!
Can't believe nobody has snatched it up.

Also have a virtually brand new pair of Burton ions, in a 10.5.

I tried em on & they are super comfy.
I'm a 10 normal shoe, so that extra half size made em super comfy if I was say, going to the bar after riding haha.

I cram my foot into a 9.5 or 9 if I can.

Plus I have everything else you might think you need.
One stop shop.
The more you buy the cheaper it gets.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

You can shorten up your boards if you go wide.

I personally think wide boards are way better than normal width decks.

More float, deeper carves, more nimble in the tight areas.

And chic's apparently like girth more than length haha.


TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah defintely ignore that bullshit. Sure a wider board does all that, but you have been snowboarding 3 times. A wide board is more effort on edge. Fact. At your level it will be of no benefit. Neal up there selling used boards is just hustling you to buy his shit. Also the Machete GT blows.


Raygun is what you want. Or Broadcast. 

If you really want Capita get an Outerspace or Outsiders. DOA is actually a realtively aggressive board.

Id also consider a look at the Rome Reverb, Arbor Element, or Burton Process Off Axis. 

When you go get fit, make sure they measure your foot on a brannock. The next part is easy, you will be able to see where your foot measures. That is your foot size. If they grab you anything bigger than a half size smaller than what you measure to, they aren't doing it right. Thats where you should start. Measure at a 10.5, start trying 10s, the right boot that matches your footshape pretty well will allow the downsize without severe discomfot. Burton is not importing good shop kids from the mountains to live and work in Orlando. Those slubs probably have little clue what they're doing.


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

Nivek said:


> Yeah defintely ignore that bullshit. Sure a wider board does all that, but you have been snowboarding 3 times. A wide board is more effort on edge. Fact. At your level it will be of no benefit. Neal up there selling used boards is just hustling you to buy his shit. Also the Machete GT blows.
> 
> 
> Raygun is what you want. Or Broadcast.
> ...


I was looking at the Capita Outerspace living earlier today. 

I tried boots on yesterday I measured right between 11 and 11.5 on a brannock. I ended up purchasing a 10.5 of the Burton photon, I switched up the insole to superfeet and they were tight but doable, I imagine if they break in a bit they will fit perfectly, I wanted to try the Ruler but they did not have any in my size. I also purchased the Burton cartels in M to go with the boots.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Doing great so far


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

...and you can use these video tutorials to fine tune/tweak and fix any lingering or minor boot fit issues as you break them in. 

*Boot Fitting 101*


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

Nivek said:


> Doing great so far





chomps1211 said:


> ...and you can use these video tutorials to fine tune/tweak and fix any lingering or minor boot fit issues as you break them in.
> 
> *Boot Fitting 101*



Thank you! Will def take a look at those videos. 

Last purchase I need to make is my board. @Nivek, I've seen the word aggressive thrown around, could you define exactly what that means in a board. Also taking a look at the Capita Outerspace Living how would this compare to a NS Proto 2? Or read some good reviews on the Yes great, and Lib Tech TRS HP

Thanks everyone for their input this forum is such a great resource to have!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

miltyk said:


> I was looking at the Capita Outerspace living earlier today.
> 
> I tried boots on yesterday I measured right between 11 and 11.5 on a brannock. I ended up purchasing a 10.5 of the Burton photon.


That is going backwards . I would urge you to measure your bare foot. STOKED!


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> That is going backwards . I would urge you to measure your bare foot. STOKED!


I read your thread and using your method of standing with heel against the wall, barefoot I measured my foot. I just rechecked, I'm exactly 28.5 cm when standing with heel to wall measuring out


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

miltyk said:


> I read your thread and using your method of standing with heel against the wall, barefoot I measured my foot. I just rechecked, I'm exactly 28.5 cm when standing with heel to wall measuring out


Great. At 190 lbs boot size 10.5 you essentially have the entire industry worth of men's models (in "normal" width) to choose from. If you have a specific model in mind I will be happy to offer a sizing suggestion.


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

Great appreciate any advice you offer. So I actually purchased a set of Burton Photons. I know they’re on the stiffer side but They seemed to be the best fitting especially with the super feet insole, and I was at the store so long trying on so many I felt bad not buying them but can always return them. Although they didn’t have the ruler which I wanted to try as well. 

I tried the K2 Mayasis (probably misspelled) they started to burn after about 10-15mins in my feet, also tried on a pair of ride lasso and Burton Moto.


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Great. At 190 lbs boot size 10.5 you essentially have the entire industry worth of men's models (in "normal" width) to choose from. If you have a specific model in mind I will be happy to offer a sizing suggestion.



Price aside are the Burton Photons a good choice? I was also considering the rulers? @Wiredsport


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

miltyk said:


> Price aside are the Burton Photons a good choice? I was also considering the rulers? @Wiredsport


Yes, that is an excellent boot.

STOKED!


----------

